
Ask HN: How to move from architecture to cod - drieddust
Books like Architecture of open source applications exists but as forever beginner I always struggle when complexity strikes.<p>I am looking for some resources which will actually demonstrate how architecture is mapped to actual code.
======
Finnucane
I was going to say, you'll need a bigger boat, but I see it is just a typo.
Never mind.

~~~
drieddust
Thanks I realised too late to edit the title.

